# Ang Pangit naman ng song na to. potang ina mo ka ang pangit pero ok na din



## Jabicho

Hi everyone. I have some songs uploaded in the web, and people can leave reviews when they hear them, I just received this review and I don't know what it means, I think the person is from philippines, please help me, thanks in advance!


----------



## Jocaste

Hi !
Yep, I also think these are some lines in Filipino or Tagalog (same language but two names for it), the language spoken in the Philippines.
I'm pretty sure that is it, even if I can't understand a word of it


----------



## blue_jewel

Yes it's a Filipino language but I don't think that the person who wrote it is a native speaker because he doesn't even know how to spell a common word/expression that is commonly used by Pinoys.


----------



## Scherle

Jabicho said:


> Hi everyone. I have some songs uploaded in the web, and people can leave reviews when they hear them, I just received this review and I don't know what it means, I think the person is from philippines, please help me, thanks in advance!


 
Hi there!

Ang Pangit naman ng song na to. potang ina mo ka ang pangit pero ok na din

The above sentence is aTagalog version of This song is ugly. It is okay though it's ugly.
The one written in red are foul words (correct me if I'm wrong) in Tagalog. But some people use it as expression.

I hope it helps.


----------



## blue_jewel

Ang Pangit naman ng song na to. potang ina mo ka ang pangit pero ok na din


This song is ugly. (foul words/expression) so ugly but it's ok though.  

The line contained some of unnecessary and misspelled word/s.


----------



## Jabicho

Thanks my friends! I think these translations give the exact idea:



> leigh1802:
> This song is ugly. It is okay though it's ugly





> blue_jewel:
> This song is ugly. (foul words/expression) so ugly but it's ok though.


Thanks everyone for helping me =)


----------



## dana Haleana

Jocaste said:


> Hi !
> Yep, I also think these are some lines in Filipino or Tagalog (same language but two names for it), the language spoken in the Philippines.
> I'm pretty sure that is it, even if I can't understand a word of it


 

FYI: 
Filipino is the official language of the Philippines. About 90-95 percent of the dialect _Tagalog _is used in our official 
national language. The rest are from other dialect like Visaya but one would rarely use it.


----------



## Jocaste

dana Haleana said:


> FYI:
> Filipino is the official language of the Philippines. About 90-95 percent of the dialect _Tagalog _is used in our official
> national language. The rest are from other dialect like Visaya but one would rarely use it.


Thanks for correcting me, very interesting


----------



## dana Haleana

Jocaste said:


> Thanks for correcting me, very interesting


 

No problem and you're welcome...


----------



## lalaboy

Jabicho said:


> Hi everyone. I have some songs uploaded in the web, and people can leave reviews when they hear them, I just received this review and I don't know what it means, I think the person is from philippines, please help me, thanks in advance!


 


"potang ina mo" means "your mother is a whore"


----------



## mataripis

lalaboy said:


> "potang ina mo" means "your mother is a whore"


 It is "Bitch" in English but the usual meaning in Pilipino is " You mixed up". To avoid that spanish word, use "Pita" the Tagalog version. "Pita ka naman sa tunog na yan."


----------

